# Deutsche Version der DTools Software für Kinco Green Series HMI



## spstiger (7 Mai 2020)

Es ist endlich soweit, wir haben zusammen mit dem Kinco-Team in Shanghai die Programmiersoftware auf Deutsch übersetzt. 
Die Software für die HMI von Kinco ist wie immer kostenfrei verfügbar und bietet eine große Anzahl an Kommunikationstreibern für SPS (z.B. Modbus TCP / UDP, Siemens !LOGO, Siemens S7-1200 etc., Beckhoff ADS, BACNet ...).

Die Software bietet Feature wie Datenlogging, Sprachumschaltung, die Erstellung eigener Grafiken und animierte GIFs, die Erstellung von QR-Codes auf dem Display, VNC-Client und Server für die Fernsteuerung per PC oder Smartphone, NTP-Integration für die Synchronisierung der Uhrzeit des HMI im Netzwerk (viele Router sind NTP-Server), SQL-Datenbankzugriff im Netzwerk, Makros für erweiterte Berechnungen und Logik, Rezeptverwaltung, Programmübertragung per USB ....  

Die Software als Download findet ihr hier: https://download.spstiger.de/Kinco/Kinco_DTools.zip.
Im Ordner gibt es auch ein Demoprogramm für das Kinco GL070E, das ihr in der Offline-Simulation der Software testen könnt.

Der Topseller unter den Kinco HMI bei uns im Shop ist übrigens das GL070E in 7":
https://www.spstiger.de/Kinco-7-Widescreen-HMI-Touchpanel-Green-Series-GL070E

Falls ihr technische Fragen habt, meldet euch gern jederzeit bei uns, wir helfen gern.


----------



## JORK465 (21 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht an wen mein Text gerade gesendet wird bzw. das lesen kann, dafür habe ich zu wenig Erfahrung mit dem Umgang des Forums und diversen Hardware und Software Produkten. sorry
Habe mir privat ein Kinco MT 4414TE geleistet und eine SIEMENS LOGO! hintendran. Nun habe ich mir die neue "deutsch sprachige Software" heruntergeladen und mit bedauern festgestellt, dass mein HMI  in der Liste nicht mit aufgeführt. Meine Frage: gibt es eine Möglichkeit das " alte " HMI in die Liste mit aufzunehmen??:?
Eine weitere Frage hätte ich auch noch, gibt es andere Möglichkeiten Bilder ( bg) oder Grafiken ( vg ) einzuarbeiten ? Die Vorhandenen .bg und .vg Dateien sind zwar ok....aber ein paar schickere Bilder wären schon nicht schlecht....welche Software erzeugt solche Dateien ??

Vielen Dank schon einmal vorraus
jork465


----------



## Captain Future (21 Dezember 2020)

zu1. Nein die Software DTools ist nur für die neuen Geräte -> Green Series
zu2. Grafik importieren Bildformate bmp / jpg / png usw gehen. Auch animierte Gifs sind kein Problem


----------



## spstiger (22 Dezember 2020)

Richtig, die MT4000-Serie, zu der auch das MT4414TE gehört ist ein Auslaufmodell, das nun auch nicht mehr produziert wird. Es sind nur noch Restbestände als Ersatzteil vorhanden.

Es wird in die neue Software daher nicht aufgenommen, technisch wäre das auch nicht so leicht möglich, da es zwar gleich aussieht, aber die neue Green Series eine komplett neue Hardware-Plattform hat.

Mit HMIware sind aber die meisten Sachen auch möglich. Im Menü "Draw" findet ihr den Punkt "New Graphics", dort könnt ihr VG oder BG-Grafiken selbst anlegen.

VG-Grafiken sind Vektorgrafiken, die ihr mit den Zeichenwerkzeugen in der Kinco Software zeichnet.
BG sind Bitmaps, in denen ihr JPG oder PNG importieren könnt (Rechtsklick dann Load).


----------



## spstiger (22 Dezember 2020)

Anbei übrigens die aktuelle deutsche Broschüre der Green Series, auf der letzten Seite ist auch eine Zuordnung der MT4000-Serie zur neuen Green Series drauf:

https://www.spstiger.de/downloads/Kinco DTools/KincoCatalog_HMI_K1E20_2012_DE.pdf

Wir haben nicht alle Modelle im Shop gelistet, können als offizieller Kinco Distributor in Deutschland aber alle Modelle anbieten und liefern.


----------

